# Directv Hardware Q&A from CES



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Directv also was extremely generous and gracious giving Richard, Michael, and me time with the people in the know. Thanks!

This Q&A is limited to the hardware only because I ran out of time to talk to the production side. You know us geeks, I couldn't stop chattin' and they were wonderful to talk to. The Q&A is late, well I got caught up in last night's release (even tho I can't download it now!). Please DO NOT infer anything other than my personal bad for the delay.  Directv is not responsible nor do I want to slight them by my actions. [/disclaimers] (Yeah, I know I didn't open before I closed.)

*HTPC Cards*
Still in progress, internal beta testing

*Media Server Center*
Still in progress, was delayed by HR20 project. Want HR20 rock solid, stable as portions of code will exist in many future platforms, including Home Media Center.
*
Improving HDLite*
I have not been able to gather anything different than was said at the press conference and reported in other threads. There was some interest in having people review their PQ again given the ongoing improvements they are making throughout the backhauling and uplinking system.

*R15 Fixes*
New release going national now, very staggered release given the large user base.

BTW, the R15 is entirely an NDS product. (The HR20 is entirely Directv, using small code samples and drivers from the hardware and chip manufacturers: NDS, Broadcom, etc.)

*HR20 Roadmap*
*Dual Live Buffers*
Product team understands how important this is to users and are weighing this against other features desired. No definitive commitment yet.

*Mac users with the HR20*
Currently it is felt that MACs are supported thru the same tools that we at dbstalk have identified.

BTW, the team of Directv people, every single one of them is very aware of the things we do here. They were amazed at how fast we tried different things, different tools, and raced each other for input. And they are very happy with our feedback. *Good job, dbstalkers!*

*Directv ToGo*
Waiting for players to finish testing, final polishing, and then manufacture. Should see models around midyear 2007.
*
Future use of the ports: Ethernet, USB, esata?*
Being studied. Not able to say more at this time. The USB port is used on some devices for automated testing.

*Sony HD-DVR*
The people I spoke with at directv didn't know anything about this. Will follow up with Sony.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Placeholder for followup.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

PLEEEASE let them know that we CANNOT play audio files. Elgato's Eyeconect has the audio to wav/lpcm plugin(Twonky does not and has no plans to help us) but when we try to play a file all we hear is hissing. The support ticket I submitted to Elgato has been closed after several posts

Thank you for contacting Elgato Systems.

Well, we're pretty small fish in the entertainment world compared to DirectTV; the best thing to do would be to ask their support. A feature request for their hardware to support UPnP standard would be great. Have you contacted them yet, and if so what did they say?

The way the large companies like DirectTV (and indeed most Sattelite or cable companies in the USA) usually work is that they want to sell you a closed system. Their broadcast belongs to DirectTV - they don't want any other PVR or 3rd party entity to interact with their closed system.

I know you've tried the Twonky Vision for the mac and didn't have any success with that program. There is also the Allegro media server for the mac. Perhaps that software would work with your DirectTV device:

http://www.allegrosoft.com/ams.html

Kevin V.
Customer Support

Elgato Systems LLC

900 Kearny Street Suite 750 San Francisco CA 94133-5145
T (415)391-0310 F (415)391-0329 www.elgato.com

Allegro is music only and does not work

So again, if you have another chance to speak to D*, please get us some help.

as my unscientific poll shows, we are out there and are numbers are most likley larger that thought. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75056


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Personally, I'm happy they understand the dual live buffer issue. It makes no sense to stick with D* if they don't provide this service because the ONLY reason I'm with D* is the great sports packages.

What good is NFLST without dual life buffers?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Any announcements or additional info from DirecTV about the Frequency Translation Modules (FTMs)?


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Tom,

Great work!

You got many questions addressed that everyone else totally missed!

Any chance you will be able to get more contact with them? Are you able to colelct any business cards, make some more contacts?

- Craig


----------



## macEarl (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Tom,

Great work! I'm hoping that they'll at least lurk to your thread to see how it was all reported. I'm hoping that there's a chance of them seeing the attached.

Many thanks,
Earl

Macs are supported? As my mom used to say - _For crying out loud!
_
*Living Room:*
Samsung HLN507W DLP HDTV
DVI Switch:
A - HR20
B - Mac Mini, 1.83 GHz Intel Core Duo, 2GB RAM, 160GB HD
EyeTV 250 USB:
S-Video input from HR20
Composite input from Mitsubishi VCR
_Provides DVD recording of my favorite shows and I don't violate any piracy laws!_​HR20 TOSLink to Mac, Copper from Mac to Stereo​Martin Logan Ascent Electrostatics, 2 channel, driven by 400W/ch Denon
Sunfire Subwoofer, 1875W​
*Bedroom:*
Samsung LNS2651D 26" LCD HDTV
Bose 3-2-1 System
HR20 to TV via HDMI, TOSLink to Bose​
*Dear DirecTV - Imagine my dissapointment at not seeing an avenue to get shared multimedia content, via my HR20, especially my already-networked music library, into my bedroom.

I have personally tried Twonky, *all configurations* of EyeConnect, Allegro, Bittorrenting, VLC, and anything else I could think from Sourceforge to make this work.

It doesn't, it won't, it can't.

Please regard well that MacAddicts are driven by technology and aestetics.

I was the first in a circle of about 50 friends to get HDTV, ~4 years ago. Now, a good many of them have it. Whose house do you think that they were at to have their buying decisions influenced? Now, they're getting ready to go from the odd integrated surround sound to shared content. Who do you think they'll be turning to for advice on that?

You know what system they'll be using for that? Virtually all of them, Windows.

And it won't matter what I say, this is what they will hear and think - remember, I know these personally, and I'll bet you know a lot of people just like them:

It's so hard that not even a Mac can do - and Earl was right about iPods and HDTV, so he must be right that it's too hard, somehow
Not even our computer guy (me again) could make it work - it must be risky
Windows is already complicated enough, but I don't think I can switch.
Sounds like DirecTV is making this even more complicated

And here will be the conclusion:

So-and-so (another buddy of this group) has Dish now and his stuff is cool and working - let's go check out what he has to say.

And how about the rest of the people I know/co-influence who have been waiting for prices to come down?

Are you getting it yet?

I share this anecdotal information because it is logical to me that your people doing market profiling probably need as much help as whoever in your organization decided that catastrophic, non-functional features on a Mac are somehow a successful, satisfactory outcome.

Ever hear of Girard's Law of 250 in marketing? Still have any doubt about the ripple effect of not supporting Mac users?

Please tell us how to encourage you to fix YOUR problem - because we won't have it become ours. I already know how to solve the technology side of the problem without you. It will impact the simplicity and aesthetics - and will therefore irk me even more. I cannot fathom that you could want that within the confines of business sense.

I am a more typical Mac user than you know.*

Hope this helps!!!
macEarl

PS - If this is an unfair early rant and you really do mean to do more to support the Mac, then as Emily Latilla used to say, Never mind! If otherwise, then please be aware of the frustration level, thanks!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

First off, thank you for the kind words. I've been greatly helped by Richard, Michael, and the really nice people at Directv ( and dish and TVGOS.) 

I spoke with a few more people at Directv today and will try post before tonight's AVSForums party...but don't hold your breath...

Some general feedback to your questions here. Even more people I've talked to are familiar with dbstalk.com. So they will be seeing almost every post. 
I'll try to adress any specific questions when I'm using something other than a PDA. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## awax (May 9, 2003)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Personally, I'm happy they understand the dual live buffer issue. It makes no sense to stick with D* if they don't provide this service because the ONLY reason I'm with D* is the great sports packages.
> 
> What good is NFLST without dual life buffers?


AMEN!!!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Personally, I'm happy they understand the dual live buffer issue. It makes no sense to stick with D* if they don't provide this service because the ONLY reason I'm with D* is the great sports packages.
> 
> What good is NFLST without dual life buffers?


I totatlly agree DLB it is crucial.


----------



## tiger2005 (Sep 23, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I totatlly agree DLB it is crucial.


IMHO, if D* understands how important this is to the vast majority of their HD DVR subscribers and they DON'T implement it, its just a big middle finger to those subscribers. In that case, as soon as my contract is up I'm calling Verizon and having FiOS installed. At least there I can use an HD TiVO.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

tiger2005 said:


> IMHO, if D* understands how important this is to the vast majority of their HD DVR subscribers and they DON'T implement it, its just a big middle finger to those subscribers. In that case, as soon as my contract is up I'm calling Verizon and having FiOS installed. At least there I can use an HD TiVO.


Great work, Tom.

I hope you all saw my post in the HR20 forum:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75735

Dear D*,

I love your service. Please give me some kind of commitment on DLBs so I can keep it. (Or at this point are you just waiting me out so I shut up?) lol


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

Good stuff, Tom. I am particularly pleased to hear the HTPC card news. Well, all of it really. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

This ISN'T an HR20 DLB thread. Please take that discussion to the appropriate forum. Thank you


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

macEarl said:


> Macs are supported? As my mom used to say - _For crying out loud!_


_If you've got a perfectly good computer hooked up to your TV, what do you need with the primitive media player functionality of the HR20?

I know that the Macintosh zealot's job is to evangelize the Macintosh, but when you're seeking to put the Mac out of a job, what's the point?_


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Now there's Apple TV: http://www.apple.com/appletv/?cid=CDM-NA-3740A, although I'd rather see the content go in the other direction (with better quality than S-Video or RCA A/V).

I wish Elgato (or somebody) had a box with HDMI or Component inputs to feed from my HR20.


----------



## ToddD (Jun 14, 2006)

tibber said:


> *HTPC Cards*
> Still in progress, internal beta testing
> 
> *Improving HDLite*
> I have not been able to gather anything different than was said at the press conference and reported in other threads. There was some interest in having people review their PQ again given the ongoing improvements they are making throughout the backhauling and uplinking system.


First Tom, Thank you for taking the time to get this info and for posting it.

My take on the two issues above: I have decided that the PC card is my salvation so I am glad to see that it's still ongoing. I'd bet that we will hear more after the 29th when Vista and the Cable Cards are out there.

As to that stuff about they have improved backhaul and uplink so the PQ should be reviewed....Don't think so guys. You say in the J.S. ad that it's 1080i. J.S. does not know what that is and it seems that DirecTV does not as well. J.S. at least has the guts to admit it (and look good while she's doing it  ) 1080i is in fact a standard. It's a screen res of 1920X1080 pixels. it's not anything less. I'm glad they are getting the rest of the process as good as they can...that is very important...but until they set the res back to the right number of pixels it's still HD light. Just like J.S. I want 1080i....Unlike her, I know what it is!


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Personally, I'm happy they understand the dual live buffer issue. It makes no sense to stick with D* if they don't provide this service because the ONLY reason I'm with D* is the great sports packages.
> 
> What good is NFLST without dual life buffers?


If you don't stick with D*, you won't get NFLST.

I want dual buffers too, but it's not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## AnonomissX (Jun 29, 2006)

can an R15 user/tivo in the livingroom for the rest of the family subscriber put in her two cents for a dual buffer for the R15 too??? Pu leeeeeeze with cream and sugar on top? 

Thank you!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

ToddD said:


> First Tom, Thank you for taking the time to get this info and for posting it.
> 
> My take on the two issues above: I have decided that the PC card is my salvation so I am glad to see that it's still ongoing. I'd bet that we will hear more after the 29th when Vista and the Cable Cards are out there.
> 
> As to that stuff about they have improved backhaul and uplink so the PQ should be reviewed....Don't think so guys. You say in the J.S. ad that it's 1080i. J.S. does not know what that is and it seems that DirecTV does not as well. J.S. at least has the guts to admit it (and look good while she's doing it  ) 1080i is in fact a standard. It's a screen res of 1920X1080 pixels. it's not anything less. I'm glad they are getting the rest of the process as good as they can...that is very important...but until they set the res back to the right number of pixels it's still HD light. Just like J.S. I want 1080i....Unlike her, I know what it is!


You are welcome, it has been a great team effort and a lot of fun.

I suspect, but do not have the hard data to prove it, that D* is delivering 1080i (at least if the originating content is 1080i) by the simple definition of 1920x1080pixels. The issue at hand is about bitrate (coupled with the encoding technology.) MPEG2 gives breathtaking results at 44mbs, IIRC. And at that bitrate, MPEG2 is considered lossless, not a pixel is dropped no matter what happens onscreen. Alas, that is about double what a TV channel has room for. So stations compress the picture further to fit the 19mbs rate available and lose little. But its still 1920x1080i.

Where it gets tough is transcoding the mpeg2 into mpeg4. mpeg4 is better at compressing most video, so at 19mbs, the picture is lose very, very little, perhaps lossless. But D* needs to compress that a bit more so they try to get about the same amount of loss that mpeg2 has, but at roughly half the bitrate. (These are very rough mind you.) And again, its still 1080i.

So what is needed and I've heard no one mention is a minimum bitrate for compliance (or some other standard to measure against.)

Maybe that will come in time. Perhaps by legislation (I hope not), perhaps by a standards group.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

ToddD said:


> As to that stuff about they have improved backhaul and uplink so the PQ should be reviewed....Don't think so guys.


This is most likely in reference to the upgrading of the MPEG4 encoders at various HD LIL uplink facilities. For those markets that have been upgraded the MPEG4 versions of the locals are nearly identical to that of OTA. Thus the new encoders is improving PQ for MPEG4.


----------



## ToddD (Jun 14, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> This is most likely in reference to the upgrading of the MPEG4 encoders at various HD LIL uplink facilities. For those markets that have been upgraded the MPEG4 versions of the locals are nearly identical to that of OTA. Thus the new encoders is improving PQ for MPEG4.


I had forgotten about that.....lets hope this trend continues as we move national HD to the new sats!


----------



## gadgetfreak-dbs (Dec 6, 2006)

tibber said:


> *Sony HD-DVR*
> The people I spoke with at directv didn't know anything about this. Will follow up with Sony.


What DVR or rumored DVR are you referring to?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gadgetfreak-dbs said:


> What DVR or rumored DVR are you referring to?


In the question thread... someone posted that they where told by a CSR that Sony was going to be releasing an HD-DVR for DirecTV.

Tibber asked at CES... see his response above...

I asked my contact, and his answer there was ZERO truth to that. DirecTV has no plans to work with Sony on anything right now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> What good is NFLST without dual life buffers?


What's to keep you from just recording on 2 channels and switching between them? I have NFLST and I don't find it to be any big deal that I don't have dual live buffers.


----------



## ptrubey (Jan 23, 2006)

tibber said:


> *Media Server Center*
> Still in progress, was delayed by HR20 project. Want HR20 rock solid, stable as portions of code will exist in many future platforms, including Home Media Center.


Does anyone know if this future Media Server Center going to be HD compatible? ie. will it be able to serve recorded HD content to multiple locations? IMHO, that is the Holy Grail...


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ptrubey said:


> Does anyone know if this future Media Server Center going to be HD compatible? ie. will it be able to serve recorded HD content to multiple locations? IMHO, that is the Holy Grail...


I would "guess" that it is seeing as it's mentioned in conjunction with the HR20 all the time now. The HR20 is their MPEG4 HD DVR.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Tom,
Thanks for the great reports. Were you able to get over to the U-Remote section today?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ptrubey said:


> Does anyone know if this future Media Server Center going to be HD compatible? ie. will it be able to serve recorded HD content to multiple locations? IMHO, that is the Holy Grail...


I think you're talking about the same thing but giving it a different name that implies something that the HMC isn't: It isn't a server in the computer sense of the word. It is more like a number of receivers sharing a common storage component from what I can gather.


----------



## felickz (Jul 21, 2006)

If two football games are on at the same time i go downstairs to my 3 year old D*TiVo to watch the game in SD , Passing up the beauty of HD for the FULL CONTROL of my two tuners. (unless the eagles are on, then nothing else matters)

HOW FREAKING HARD IS IT TO LET ME VIEW WHAT IS BEING RECORDED!?! 

Maybee they can call up tivo and ask their programmers how its done???

Maybee they can steal the code?? OR MAYBEE THEY CAN FIGURE IT OUT THEMSELVES  


D* i am losing faith!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

felickz said:


> If two football games are on at the same time i go downstairs to my 3 year old D*TiVo to watch the game in SD , Passing up the beauty of HD for the FULL CONTROL of my two tuners. (unless the eagles are on, then nothing else matters)
> 
> HOW FREAKING HARD IS IT TO LET ME VIEW WHAT IS BEING RECORDED!?!
> 
> ...


You can always set both games to record. It really isn't that big a deal.


----------

